# How do your dogs travel???



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok I tried looking thinking this would be somewhere, but haven't found it 8O 

I will be travelling with 2 dogs - both love the car either in a barjo cage or a barrier between them and the front seats.

When I get my MH I want to start as I mean to go on so what is the best way to have the dogs on board while driving?

They will lie down and are really good but I still want them safe


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

although the title may put you off this thread (from only a day or so ago and now down at page 8 of the forum most recents) >click here<  has some insights about travelling with and restraining dogs


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Travelling dogs*

We travel a lot with our four dogs as our main use of the 'van is weekend dog agility competitions or gundog working tests.

We use nylon, soft crates which can be erected when needed and folded out of the way when you don't. They come in various sizes and colours. There are many suppliers of similar products but one I can recommend is www.doggiesolutions.co.uk - Just noticed they have 10% off 'till the end of the month  (nb - I have no association with this company, just a satisfied customer!)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I have two very soft harnesses for my two Irish Setters, and since I have resolved the great slipping cushion problem, they lie on the 2 seats that form the bed at night. One lead goes to the base of the drivers seat and then clips on to the harness, and the other lead goes to the passengers seat belt. This would not prevent them 'moving' as a result of an accident, but would stop them getting lose in a prang and either running off in terror or being run over. Cages would be my preferred method of restraint, but cannot see how I could get 2 large enough cages into the van, so this is a compromise.
I also fitted a Fiamma door safe to the outside of the van to prevent one of them accidently knocking the habitation door open from the inside when on the move.


----------



## winnyards (May 2, 2007)

This would appear to be a solution for onboard, on the move water supply for dogs :

http://www.roadrefresher.com/


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

winnyards said:


> This would appear to be a solution for onboard, on the move water supply for dogs :
> 
> http://www.roadrefresher.com/


I've got something similar, or rather Charlie has :lol:. It's great when we're travelling and saves wasting water by constantly emptying and refilling a normal dish. But it's not completely spill proof. When I forgot to shut the loo door it kept flying open and banging the dish, and the floor got soaked. The other day Charlie was in such a rush to get out of the van that he kicked it and some spilled. But I wouldn't be without it. I just wish I'd know about them years ago.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Safe travel with dogs*

Our two collies travel with a harness each, with their extensions (Climbing tape loops with a 3000kg karabiner) buckled through the two rear seat belts. This means they can lie on the L shaped settee (with waterproof cover), travel in comfort, but it stops them becoming a three tonne missile in the event of a crash, or escaping. It also stops any of the " I want to be the first one out when we stop in a nice forest car park!".

Both have adapted very well to life in the van, and are quite happy to be harnessed - well, "happy" might not be the right word, but they don't try to avoid it !

We use a pair of RAC harnesses which come in three sizes, but there are equally good ones on the Outdoor Bits website (plug, plug).

At home they travel behind a Barjo Dog guard in our small estate.

I believe that dogs should be at the very least anchored within the van when travelling. None of us intend to have an accident, but you can never legislate for the other silly s*d!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

As I said in the other thread re this subject, after reading the Barjo page about unsecured or even strapped dogs becoming like slingshot missiles under the sort of fast deceleration you get in an accident , I wouldn't want to risk us or our dogs in a camper/motorhome without a strong metal, secured crate.
We eventually found just such a van, although where the crate fits was originally designed for a disability scooter. See my description in 'Reviews' under 'Panel Vans' and my Album http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
We do have a Canine Camper folding canvas crate as well which we use at shows and on camp sites but having seen how it can tip over when on slightly sloping ground I wouldn't put the dogs in there for a journey. 
The trouble is that dog owners buy motorhomes knowing that they can't provide secure accomodation for their dog/dogs. If they just told the dealer that they aren't buying 'til the dealer can provide a dog friendly vehicle and enough people took that stand the manufacturers would face a 50% or more decline in sales and would soon come up with a competent solutin.


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

Steamdriverandy is correct, the soft crates can be unstable if left on there own, I use webbing straps to anchor them into position so they are unable to shift in case of an accident. 

If dog transport is important to you (for us it was the reason for the 'van) then I guess the best solution, and one I'm considering, is to buy a 'van with a rear garage that can be fitted out with boxes for he dogs. 

Incidentally, if you are considering Barjo cages then you should also look at Lintran boxes - these are commonly used by the gundog/shooting fraternity. These have solid plastic sides that keep heat out and dirt in and rattle less. I use one of these in my LR and my wife was so impressed that she swapped her Barjo for one in her estate car.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

In defence of Barjo (and I've no connection with the company at all) our crate doesn't rattle at all.
It's made out of very heavy gauge steel and withstands the weight of a metal puppy pen, grooming trolley and two folding loungers plus other bits and bobs on top without a sign of bending. the handles/bolts of all four doors are a tight interference fit which means they don't move in transit and their handles have a padded tape wound round them to make sure they don't rattle on metal to metal contact. 
It's a good close fit between the vans rear wheelarches with no play to allow sideways movement, but is still easy to slide out if you want.
The whole thing has a removable divider in the middle so each dog can have their own space or it can be opened out to its full 4ft 7ins wide. The dogs 'share the door into the interior of the van which can be bolted back open if wanted. Each dog has their own door to the outside and Barjo have fitted stops so the doors can only swing through 90 degrees so they don't swing too far and cause a potential accident.
It also tickles me that they built a door in the back of the crate so you can take out the loo cassette without having to take the whole crate and everything on it out first.
IMHO a very well designed and manufactured product.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Incidentally at Border Union Champ. Dog Show, Kelso a couple of weeks back we saw a coachbuilt with a large rear garage where it had been fitted out with double decker crates for a pack of Rough Collies (I think). The panel between the interior and the garage had been removed and the whole lot built in.
Very commendable from a safety viewpoint but v fiddly to do and it didn't look like you could revert back to a 'normal' configuration when it comes to van swapping time.
If I remember correctly one crate had a door into the interior but I presume the rest had to be accessed from the sides of the van.
One of the beauties of our sort of crate is it can be removed in seconds and then you have a large empty garage for flat moving, car booting etc.


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know Barjo's are very popular with the Show Dog people - I guess it horses for courses: My wifes Barjo rattled like a "demon from hell" when travelling on anything other than a smooth road, as I discovered when I used it "off-road" on a shoot. Most "shooting people" use Lintrans or K9's (V expensive) probably for this very reason as well as the fact they cab be hosed out after your working dog has jumped in, covered in mud and preceded to shake!


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the responses, I do have a standard double dog cage from Barjo (it used to fit perfect in my Peugoet 206 but won't fit in my Freelander :? :roll: ) and I know they do custom fits so that's a couple of options I have - got a few others to consider now :wink: 

I guess I can't do much until I actually get the MH in September so I'll look at getting them harnesses for the short term.

I did read that other thread, it was more about leaving the dogs for a couple of hours - I apologise if I missed some of this subject


----------



## 100560 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just found this thread. We had 2 anchor points put in the floor of the van, and they wear harnesses and leads attached to these. The other dog is in a soft crate on the long bench seat behind the driver, the crate is held down with octopus grips.

We had a double cage made for the car from
www.hamsterbaskets.co.uk/dogcages

who will make any size and shape, and they don't rattle! :wink:


----------



## 105826 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi. We have just bought a Carioca 706G with a large garage and have converted it into 4 removable dog pens to accommodate our 4 Rottweilers, we made these from`15ml grp panel and stainless steel checker plate , steel 1" mesh grill seperating each unit, we also installed two 5" circular airvents in each side panel for air circulation. We have designed it so that the middle section dividing the pens can be removed to create two very larges pens. We have left a 12" high storage section underneath pens for storing food, cages, water etc. Will post pix asap.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I noticed a couple of Carioca's at Builth WKC Show last year but when we walked past they were always shut so I didn't get to see if the v large garage had been modded for dogs.
I'd be interested in seeing pix.
For us any coachbuilt is too big for use as daily transport and I'd be concerned that any 'dog mods' might affect the resale value.


----------

